

Show HN: PineHQ – We built a app that lets you check-in with yourself every day - iamdeedubs
https://pinehq.com/

======
fweeks
Interesting idea. Constructive criticism from my end as a potential user: I
always try to get a sense of what is "included" in the app when I download,
but after searching through your site for a few minutes, and visiting your
page on the app store. I'm still not sure, and I didn't bother to download to
check it out. More pictures would be the first step and more explanations of
your features What do you mean by "check-in"? My locations? Me checking in to
the app to see how im doing? When I "connect" with friends and family, what
does that entail? Showing my mood for the day, seeing there? Just knowing they
to are using?... Just me!

~~~
renjie
Hi, thanks for the comments and feedback, really appreciate it. Im on the team
that built PINE, so I’ll jump right in and respond to some of the points
you’ve raised. Hopefully, you’ll re-consider downloading PINE and giving it a
shot. We’re still very much in prototype mode, so our landing page has the
minimum amount of information needed to launch the app. We’ll be updating this
in the coming weeks. That said, we’ve also outlined how PINE works in our blog
post [https://medium.com/@pine/pine-your-daily-check-in-beta-
relea...](https://medium.com/@pine/pine-your-daily-check-in-beta-
release-8e718d170a8f) , I’ve also outlined my experience on PINE thus far
[https://medium.com/@renjie/my-experience-using-
pine-1768c312...](https://medium.com/@renjie/my-experience-using-
pine-1768c312847) as well. And we’ve got another blog post from another team
member [http://lewwwk.com/post7583](http://lewwwk.com/post7583) , for good
measure. For V 2.0.0 on the App Store, we didn’t realize that we couldn’t add
screenshots until after we had already submitted the developer release. The
forthcoming V 2.0.1 update will have the screenshots that we included in the
blog posts. Now as for check-ins, the check-ins are NOT location based.
Rather, they are personal and private check-ins, in response to the question,
‘how are you doing?’, where only the user can view them. When you connect with
family and friends, all they’ll be able to see is that you’ve checked-in on
PINE, but not what you’ve actually written down in your private reflection. By
being connected on PINE with friends and family however, you’ll be able to
send each other nudges, encouraging each other to check-in on PINE. Hope this
clarifies a few things. Thanks!

------
wingerlang
Cool. I've been thinking of building the (almost) exact same thing for a
while.

~~~
renjie
Thanks! If you do end up downloading and using PINE, would love to get your
comments and feedback!

